# Success in therapy w/ russian supplement



## CalmAndCollect (Jul 13, 2018)

So I've recently have been experimenting with a russian supplement/drug called phenibut (nootropics depot)

For those of you who are unfamiliar with this:

```
Phenibut is 73.3% effective in anxiety-phobic disorders with improvements in attention, memory, and emotional intelligence.
```
Upon reading this information as well as an article on narcotherapy I decided to come up with my own version.

Took 1000 mg 2 hours before my first therapy session and surprisingly it worked very well. My words seemed to come out without stuttering and I was noticeably more fluent in speech. Highly recommended.

Keep in mind everyone is different so I would suggest thoroughly researching something before putting it into your body. *No more than once a week* and I haven't had any problems.

This has been the most effective treatment for me and I've tried everything under the sun. Wouldn't be able to go in without it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, phenibut. 

I can't see the value in taking it before therapy, that would decrease the efficacy of therapy. Phenibut is basically a hyper addictive alcohol in powder form. Would use like a benzo, i.e. not for anxiety, only for infrequent events. Or recreationally. Anything but for anxiety. Better to take benzo's for anxiety (and that isn't a good idea either).

That said, it didn't do anything for me.


----------



## CalmAndCollect (Jul 13, 2018)

Phenibut is very subtle. I had the same opinion taking it before going out in public. It was only until I started to talk in therapy, that is when I noticed the results. It allowed me to express myself just the way I wanted to without clamming up (takes the edge off) The quality also varies depending on which vendor you buy it from.

Now as with benzos they tend to make me loopy and dull, wipe my memory. I've tried them all. Remember everyone's body chemistry is different so what works for me may not work for you.


----------



## Bigkev1983 (Feb 10, 2017)

As long as you take it infrequently, for me it's literally the perfect anxiolytic! I can literally give a presentation infront of a small audience and not feel too flustered about saying whatever comes to mind. 

It's. That. Good.


----------



## CalmAndCollect (Jul 13, 2018)

I really like the concept of narcotherapy/analysis.

"The idea that being relaxed overcame the mind’s natural resistance to entertaining difficult thoughts and helped get access to the unconscious became the foundation of Freud’s work. Narcoanalysis is still essentially based on this idea."


----------

